# Oldschool bulking??



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi

Was thinking about different strategies for gaining muscle and im thinking of trying out what id read in an interview with Ian Harrison (a pro from the 90s)

He said when in offseason he ate the amount of protein he needed for a day (around 2g per pound) and then anything else goes basically

Anyone else done something similar?

Cheers


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

basically a dirty bulk, iv done it and got fat!


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

Shreddedbeef said:


> basically a dirty bulk, iv done it *and got fat*!


This!

Its actually my preferred way to bulk. I find it quite easy to drop BF% so I don't mind gaining a fair few pounds of fat while bulking as im very strict during a cut. I just love eating dirty!

Can be done, but be prepared to gain some poundage in fat!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's what I did for my main bulk, put on a bit of fat but not too much. 2 year difference in pics


----------



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

Huge difference there mate! Its not necessarily a dirty bulk, just getting the protein in and then using other food to fill up on. Could be all clean carbs and fats? What were you eating on a regular basis?



solidcecil said:


> That's what I did for my main bulk, put on a bit of fat but not too much. 2 year difference in pics


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

biglad09 said:


> Huge difference there mate! Its not necessarily a dirty bulk, just getting the protein in and then using other food to fill up on. Could be all clean carbs and fats? What were you eating on a regular basis?


Thanks mate.

I was basically eating everything I wanted, I probably had 1-2 clean meals a day the rest were takeaways and just cràp.

I love Ben & Jerrys and had atleast one tub everyday


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I was basically eating everything I wanted, I probably had 1-2 clean meals a day the rest were takeaways and just cràp.
> 
> I love Ben & Jerrys and had atleast one tub everyday


Just getting 2g of protein per lb per day and then eating what you like?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Kloob said:


> Just getting 2g of protein per lb per day and then eating what you like?


I wasn't even counting protein, I was just eating so much food I knew I was getting enough.

I tracked a few of my days food on MFP and they came out at just under 12k calories


----------



## biglad09 (Oct 17, 2010)

were you doing any cardio during that time?



solidcecil said:


> I wasn't even counting protein, I was just eating so much food I knew I was getting enough.
> 
> I tracked a few of my days food on MFP and they came out at just under 12k calories


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

biglad09 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was thinking about different strategies for gaining muscle and im thinking of trying out what id read in an interview with Ian Harrison (a pro from the 90s)
> 
> ...


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

biglad09 said:


> were you doing any cardio during that time?


None mate. I'm naturally very skinny, I weighed about 57kg when I first started the gym. So I find I have to eat a crazy amount of food to put on any weight


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> None mate. I'm naturally very skinny, I weighed about 57kg when I first started the gym. So I find I have to eat a crazy amount of food to put on any weight


probably why it works so well for you.

A blessing & maybe a curse all @ once


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm similar to @solidcecil (except im half his size lol) when it comes to bulking.

I weighed around 54Kg when I started and I REALLy struggled to add weight when I was counting macros, so i just gave up and did it 'OldSchool' with 4 big meals a day, heavy on protein and heavy on Carbs (Chicken/Salmon & Rice/Pasta all day everyday).

I put about 2 stone on natty in about a year and my BF% barely moved (+2-3%, just about lost my skinny guy abs) considering how long I bulked for.

Strength/size doubled, was great...all because MyFitnessPal (the app thing, I forgot the name) was personally wrong for me.

I was either really lucky and walked straight into the perfect diet/training program, or, people put to much emphasis on macro counting...lol

Something to consider mate  (If you start putting too much on, you can always stop anyway)


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u don't need 2g per lb of bodyweight when cutting let alone bulking ... over kill and waste of money go for 1g per lb of bodyweight


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

solidcecil said:


> That's what I did for my main bulk, put on a bit of fat but not too much. 2 year difference in pics
> 
> View attachment 171600
> 
> ...


What was the weight difference?

Were you natty?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Ryker said:


> What was the weight difference?
> 
> Were you natty?


76kg in first pics 110kg in second.

Not natty


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

^^^^^^^

And that's why you could eat anything.

Good size but not surprising on peds


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I was basically eating everything I wanted, I probably had 1-2 clean meals a day the rest were takeaways and just cràp.
> 
> I love Ben & Jerrys and had atleast one tub everyday


And how much gear?

The chances of that working as a natty are pretty much 0 lol.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/bulking-diet-delusion


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryker said:


> What was the weight difference?
> 
> Were you natty?


Your on crack if you think thats natural lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> And how much gear?
> 
> The chances of that working as a natty are pretty much 0 lol.


Not much actually, most of that time I was just on 250mg sust.

I think I ran 2 blasts of around 1g test & some tren


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

solidcecil said:


> 76kg in first pics 110kg in second.
> 
> Not natty


lol were you natty!!

**** me thats some difference in two years mate..


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Your on crack if you think thats natural lol


Didn't think he was tbh, that's why when he says he ate everything in sight and stayed in shape I knew it was horse sh1t without steroids.

Goes to show, not eating great but training the same on steroids has big results, compared to a natty eating the right way.

And some people don't attribute their physique to steroids and just hard work and good nutrition..Lmfao


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

I am natural 5/6 years low test about 2 years now and my training and nutrition is pretty bang on , I can get a bit stronger when I want but I would say iv gained 1 or 2 pounds of muscle in 2 years so it's not all nutrition and training , hormonal structure will surpass it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> basically a dirty bulk, iv done it and got fat!


You got fat because you ate too much mate, not because of what made up your calories.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> I'm similar to @solidcecil (except im half his size lol) when it comes to bulking.
> 
> I weighed around 54Kg when I started and I REALLy struggled to add weight when I was counting macros, so i just gave up and did it 'OldSchool' with 4 big meals a day, heavy on protein and heavy on Carbs (Chicken/Salmon & Rice/Pasta all day everyday).
> 
> ...


 I've always wondered how accurate MFP is when it comes to how many calories you need to eat a day. Personally i now eat more than it says.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's the interview OP is talking about, you have to scroll down to get to the bit about diet bit it's in there anabolic extreme archives issue #4 interview with ian harrison 1

The bloke was in bloody good nick tbf.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

solidcecil said:


> That's what I did for my main bulk, put on a bit of fat but not too much. 2 year difference in pics
> 
> View attachment 171600
> 
> ...


Definitely one of the best transformations I've seen on here!!!!!!!!!! Just goes to show you what a sh1t load of food and a 2 year blast and cruise can achieve.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

zak007 said:


> Definitely one of the best transformations I've seen on here!!!!!!!!!! Just goes to show you what a sh1t load of food and a 2 year blast and cruise can achieve.


Was thinking the same myself!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

zak007 said:


> Definitely one of the best transformations I've seen on here!!!!!!!!!! Just goes to show you what a sh1t load of food and a 2 year blast and cruise can achieve.





Smitch said:


> Was thinking the same myself!


Thanks guys.

Planning my next offseason already. It includes even more food!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> That's what I did for my main bulk, put on a bit of fat but not too much. 2 year difference in pics
> 
> View attachment 171600
> 
> ...


Couple things need to be taken into account here

Solid uses a lot of gear

He has a freaky metabolism

Aka he doesn't get fat

So he can eat 5 kcal of sh!t and grow

We can't all do this lol

Plus am I right in saying you eat a lot of protein


----------



## Waffle (May 12, 2015)

^^ Also some people genetics take to AAS better then others.

Amazing work tho! :thumbup1:

E2a; Also foundation is everything, how long was you training natty?


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bail said:


> Couple things need to be taken into account here
> 
> Solid uses a lot of gear
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it a lot of gear but yeah gear was used.

My metabolism is crazy I know that. It is a negative in someways that I have to eat so much food just to put weight on. It's a good job I enjoy my food :lol:

As I said protein wise I just know I'm getting enough in from the shear volumes of food I'm consuming.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> I wouldn't call it a lot of gear but yeah gear was used.
> 
> My metabolism is crazy I know that. It is a negative in someways that I have to eat so much food just to put weight on. It's a good job I enjoy my food :lol:
> 
> As I said protein wise I just know I'm getting enough in from the shear volumes of food I'm consuming.


You've posted your cycles on here

It's not light cycles

Not insulting at all btw

Nothing wrong with gear at decent doses at least you honest.

I'm polar opposite grafting 8-10 hour a day and I could bulk on under 4kcal lol

I think such volumes of food are a lot more possible when it's comming from enjoyable food


----------

